# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Freezing!

## kyratshooter

I am not sure if it is the new and additional meds I am on or what, but I am freezing to death this year.  This is the first year I have ever been constantly cold indoors when I should not be.

House is the same, heat system is the same, windows are properly sealed and not big winds blowing through, temperatures are acceptable (about 68f), it is ME that has changed from all evidence.

Hands and feet are chilled constantly even in wool socks and I sit shivering in front of the heater hugging a cup of tea.

I have broken out the knit comforters and taken to wearing a cap indoors.

If things do not change pretty quickly I am going to be headed down south for life in the warmer regions with Batch, Crash and Mad Max!

'scuse me I have to get more tea!

----------


## Rick

This is the very reason I keep such a detailed list of the things that will bite, burn and sting you (I suppose I now have to add squeeze you) down there in the hinter lands. I will forward you a copy to peruse before you make such a fateful decision. You could easily find yourself flat of your back on a fire ant hill with no clapper in sight! You could yell help I've fallen and I can't get up until the cows come home (I think they have cows in Florida) and those pesky ants will continue to sting without abandon. You could even fall into a sink hole! 

No. What you need is an occasional visit from a neighborly widow lady to warm things up. What I mean is a freshly baked and still warm loaf of bread or pie (apple would be nice) to fill the bill.

----------


## hunter63

I hear you......Seems it going around...
Was doing some Christmas shopping and came across these heated throws....

I bought DW one...she bought me one...add H&H recliners.....and hibernate.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sunbeam-E...3=2668&veh=sem

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well, it's not much better down here.  I am unabashedly a Flatlander and a Southerner.  I think 40 degrees is unbearably cold, 50 is uncomfortable.  We had temps drop to just above freezing last week and even had our 15 year snow (about 1/2 inch), just enough to cover the grass.  It was 70 again yesterday and around 65 today.  Supposed to drop to 38 tonight.  

But, this year when we had that first cold snap, when normally my neck would have swelled and I'd have been testing the wind, I was miserably cold.  I just hung around in the house in front of the space heater.  #1 wife even gave me a hard time about it.  I was cold.  It was a cold to the core feeling.  I just thought it was old age.  Maybe it's something else.....

Alan

----------


## hayshaker

Krat it sounds to me you really need to work on your
circulatory system. look into that.garlic cayanne,and so forth
as always do your research.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Man, I'm sorry to hear about your predicament, kyrat.

The only thing I can think of is: "My advice to you is to start drinking heavily." from Animal House.

It's not real advice for this situation.  I just thought a laugh would do you good.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Krat it sounds to me you really need to work on your
> circulatory system. look into that.garlic cayanne,and so forth
> as always do your research.


All the garlic and cayenne, powdered rino horn or dried bat tea in the world are not going to do me much good.

The last round of meds they put me on for the type 2 diabetes seems to have put me over the top.  Diabetes is especially difficult on the circulation in the extremities and this is the first winter I have been called to cope with that situation.  

I have the direct results of the problem under control; blood sugar at the proper level, A1c inside the safe zone.  I still have to deal with these side effects which I have never had to work around.  

There are some others besides this cold; dizziness, crazy sleep patterns, weakening of the kidneys, wild cravings for exactly the foods I can not eat, slow healing of any scrape or cut.  And all that when I have the situation under control!

So I am called to deal with bad circulation from both the coronary heart disease, whieh has me on some real heavy blood thinners, and T2 diebetes which has its own set of circulation problems.   

But there is a plus side!  Keeping to the prescribed diet I have dropped 30 pounds.  I am also doing 30-60 minutes of cardio daily and except for these small irritations I feel better than I have for decades.  I just require about a dozen pills daily and part of them are apparently freezing me to death.

This is why old folks move to Florida and Arizona!  I could use a good 90 degree day right now.

----------


## hayshaker

krat i was only trying to help, honest
bieing big pharma is not all that and a bag of chips.
just keep thinking outside the box.
oh btw thermals they keep you warm.

----------


## crashdive123

So now its a plot by big pharma to sell more heating oil?

----------


## Rick

Oh, would you look at that. I stepped in fuel oil. I'll probably need a tetanus shot. Crap!

----------


## hayshaker

1st i'm not conspyracy minded.
and what does big pharma have to do with oil.
i only ment there are natural alternatives to modern medicine.
though i do have proof that the goverment caused all the hurricaines
in florida thia year, yeah that's the ticket

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I still have to deal with these side effects which I have never had to work around.  
> 
> There are some others besides this cold; dizziness, crazy sleep patterns, weakening of the kidneys, wild cravings for exactly the foods I can not eat, slow healing of any scrape or cut.  And all that when I have the situation under control!


With that in mind, check this out for some laughs (which will probably warm you up!): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7-Mny-kgXg

I recommend just searching for any of his stuff.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hayshaker, there is a natural alternative to the meds I take.  

It is even more expensive and has permanent side effects too.

It is called a funeral.

I would have been dead 15 years past if not for two pills that cost me $4 per month each.  Big pharma is not making millions off my medical requirements.

I DIED in 2004!  Modern medicine brought me back to life and "big pharma" has kept me alive since that day when I crashed while walking into the ER. 

After my little week long stay in cardiac intensive care I asked the doctor how long I would be on the meds?  When could I stop taking the pills?   I will never forget his reply.

"About two weeks to a month before you want to die!"  

He was very specific about that.  If I did not take my meds I would die, and not a long time down the road, but real soon.  He had seen it enough to know exactly how long I would last.  

The term "life sustaining medicines" comes into play here.  There is no tree bark, bush root, coin boiling, clay eating substitute.  Do I want to stop taking them and try a "natural alternative"?

No.  

I do not wish to lose a foot or a leg while trying to discover if some substitute for my diabetes meds will work.  I have no wish to suffer a stroke while experimenting with alternatives to my high BP meds.  I have no desire to go through open heart surgery after my arteries clog due to me playing around with "alternatives" and going off my cholesterol medications.

Call me crazy but that just does not have any attraction for me.

----------


## steve-rawls

> This is the very reason I keep such a detailed list of the things that will bite, burn and sting you (I suppose I now have to add squeeze you) down there in the hinter lands. I will forward you a copy to peruse before you make such a fateful decision. You could easily find yourself flat of your back on a fire ant hill with no clapper in sight! You could yell help I've fallen and I can't get up until the cows come home (I think they have cows in Florida) and those pesky ants will continue to sting without abandon. You could even fall into a sink hole! 
> 
> No. What you need is an occasional visit from a neighborly widow lady to warm things up. What I mean is a freshly baked and still warm loaf of bread or pie (apple would be nice) to fill the bill.


Is that a list of things to expect in Florida?  Like you've thought of moving there but don't like bugs and pythons?  ( living in the North myself so that is how I picture it )

----------


## Wise Old Owl

kyratshooter  Have you tried a fleece beanie and move the thermostat to 74°????????

----------


## Rick

Oh, you bet. Anything south of the Mason-Dixon line. Did you know they have dinosaurs down there? It's true! They have things that will eat you and no one will ever know that you've been eaten unless they care to run a stick through dinosaur poo and I don't know anyone crazy enough to do that. Well, one or two guys but I digress. I have yet to see a bunny rabbit that will take on the task of devouring a full grown man.

----------


## hunter63



----------


## kyratshooter

> kyratshooter  Have you tried a fleece beanie and move the thermostat to 74°????????


Yep, I finally gave up on "normal".  I brought in a space heater for added BTU assistance and zipped the temp up to 74 degrees.  I am better off paying a few dollars more on the electric bill and getting something done around here rather than sitting shivering and complaining from now till April.

I think that is one of the problems with the advisement of the power companies.  They want everyone to turn the AC up in summer and the heat down in winter.  About the time you get used to the AC keeping things at 74-75 degrees summer temp, winter rolls around and they want you to live at 66-68 degrees!  

That might be fine for teenagers and folks in their twenties, but us old folks need some heat radiating to our bone marrow.

----------


## madmax

FYI.  Don't throw your long undies away if you move here anywhere north of Miami (And don't move to Miami).  It was in the twenties here a few days ago.  Course it's going to be in the 70's today.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Oh, you bet. Anything south of the Mason-Dixon line.


Speaking of the Mason-Dixon Line...

Mason Dixon Line.JPG

ETA:  How do you post pictures so that they don't show as a thumbnail, but have the picture in the post?
        I've posted pictures a few times, and it seems to do it different every time. I'm using the basic uploader.

----------


## crashdive123

> ETA:  How do you post pictures so that they don't show as a thumbnail, but have the picture in the post?
>         I've posted pictures a few times, and it seems to do it different every time. I'm using the basic uploader.


Copy and paste the link the jpeg or gif file.  In front of it put Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

I suppose one can get used to anything!

We have 8 degrees f here at 11:00am and I am not as cold as I felt a few days back.

At least the ground is bare and not covered with 3 feet of snow like a few miles up the road in PA.

----------


## hunter63

It's just flat azz cold ....got some stuff to return...gonna procrastinate.....

----------


## kyratshooter

Mornings like this are the reason I retired!

----------


## hunter63

> Mornings like this are the reason I retired!


Got that right...working on rooftops heat/A/c units in the middle of the night at -17 below is not fun....give me the shivers just think about it.

Now I just grab a dog and snooze way to la la land....

----------


## Rick

God, I remember hanging cable one morning. Stopped for lunch and my arms were numb to my elbows. I had never had that happen before. The wind chill was -40F. That morning. We had to put a torch on the hydraulic tank to move the @#$# bucket! Yeah, I'm with you. Good reason to retire. It was -2F this morning. I looked outside and went and made coffee knowing some poor SOB was on his way to work.

----------


## 1stimestar

Turn the heat up.  Keep warm buddy.

----------


## hayshaker

yeah i just brought a load of wood in tomorrow i'll bring in another.
it got warm today it was zero outside. crash has got to tell me where he gets those
sheep wool lined sandals. i need a few coconut trees and some keylime pie.
oh and some conch fritters too.

----------


## hayshaker

well i got up late this morning about 5'15am the house is freezing
the stove is just starting to warm  up, time for more thermals i guess.
the only room in the house that is not freezing is the bedroom.
gotta haul in more wood again today. gosh winter bites.

----------


## Rick

Hang on Kyrat, the cold air is heading your way. We are looking at wind chills at -12 tonight. You may have to invite to coons inside just to stay warm!

----------


## kyratshooter

Rick you need to get out there and build a big bonfire and warm that air before hit heads my direction!

Tonight and tomorrow night are supposed to be the coldest we have had here in a couple of years.  Not the coldest ever, just the return to normal after a couple of fairly mild winters where we never got below 0 f.

We are getting some real nasty small snows with extreme wind chills.  They are on a cycle with the fronts dropping out of Alberta once a week.  So far we have not had the moisture to support a real snow storm in my area.  Usually we have already had a real ground cover by before Christmas. Instead, we are getting this bitter cold and one inch of show per storm.

----------


## crashdive123

Supposed to be cold here too.  Guess its time for socks with my flip flops.

----------


## hayshaker

:Bawling: gee crash why i just don't know what to say.
i'm sorry socks in florida. it's the iceage i'm telling ya.
it warmed up here a bit today went up to 10below zero.
better put in a wood stove.

----------


## Batch

> Supposed to be cold here too.  Guess its time for socks with my flip flops.


It ws cool enough here that I turned the AC off of MAX in the truck. Had the windows down and I think we were right at 74 degrees outside! Brrrr

Still haven't taken out my winter flip flops. And socks with flip flops? Must be a thing you folks in the far North do Crash. When it gets really cold down here, I have a pair of flip flops that have like a 1" strap across the top of my feet. Really only need that kind of extreme cold protection a day or so a year. But, we are smart when things get drastic and you are looking at temps in the low 60's. We just wait till the sun comes up and it warms right on back up. LOL

Just don't forget to bring in your pet dinosaurs.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Well this crap can stop I can tell you that. When it gets to be negative on any sort of scale something is wrong in paradise.

----------


## alaskabushman

Might I make a suggestion? Heated blanket. They are awesome on chilly nights.
If you want to go crazy, Milwaukee tools makes heated sweatshirts and coats based on their 12 volt tool battery platform, unfortunately they are not cheap. Everyone I've talked to that owns one loves it.
They make battery heated socks as well.
Stay warm!

----------


## hunter63

> Might I make a suggestion? Heated blanket. They are awesome on chilly nights.
> If you want to go crazy, Milwaukee tools makes heated sweatshirts and coats based on their 12 volt tool battery platform, unfortunately they are not cheap. Everyone I've talked to that owns one loves it.
> They make battery heated socks as well.
> Stay warm!


Friend rides his Harley all year around....has a heated jacket and chaps....and hand warmers...runs of the bike.

Tried a pair of the socks.....mine got hot spots...or cause my feet to sweat....and still got cold.
I still wear them if it real cold....but only use them sparingly..."D' cell last about an hour....a little longer if you space out the cycles.

Haven't seen a Milwaukee jacket or sweat shirt.........There are few times I could have used them on rooftops at  - degrees......
Had I know I would have tried them and not cared what they cost.....

Funny that  freezing your buttocks off,... can change you value thinking...

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Tried a pair of the socks.....mine got hot spots...or cause my feet to sweat....and still got cold.
> I still wear them if it real cold....but only use them sparingly..."D' cell last about an hour....a little longer if you space out the cycles.


Back went I went out to the middle of nowhere to observe the heavens with my telescope, I used those battery-powered socks.  I loved 'em.  The quality control on them sucks, though (it did then, anyway).  I had to return a pair because they ddn't work.  I took some batteries with me, and I had to go through four or five pair to find two that worked.  The D cell lasted more than an hour, though.  Probably a large variation in power consumption, too, because of o quality control.

----------


## kyratshooter

Well boys the temp never topped 10 degrees f today and the inevitable has occurred.

My drain lines have frozen. 

They do not have enough drop to flow fast enough to stay clear.  First a little coating freezes, then the next flow a little more, until the pipe fills with ice.

At my place the in-coming water never freezes but the drain lines do.  

Both kitchen and bath room drains are blocked but the commode still flushes because I installed that line myself after I moved in and it is plumbed properly.  

I will need to get under the house with a heat gun and chase the pipes, but I was not about to do it on New Years day.  

Perhaps tomorrow. 

One thing about it, no spiders or snakes under there at this point.  I just hope there are no raccoons, skunks or bobcats under there!

----------


## hunter63

Or feral cats....hate them under a house...laying on your side...trying to do something...laying in *whatever.....*

Have you thought about or tried wrapping with a heat tape?

----------


## kyratshooter

I have heat tape on them now!

----------


## hunter63

> I have heat tape on them now!


They are wonderful.....

----------


## kyratshooter

In the past the heat tape worked down to -10=-15 but for some reason this year the bathtub drain is giving problems right at zero.  

Since the bath tub is down line from the kitchen sink I am assuming that line is frozen and if the kitchen sink backs up it is always an unsanitary hassle.  I have stopped using the kitchen sink until I am sure things are running again.

It is just one of the things you deal with in an old house.  Each year I threaten to tear out the entire drain line when summer comes, but so far I have not gotten off my lazy summertime butt and doe the job properly.

There's spiders and snakes under there!

----------


## hunter63

Just don look around......
Focus on what you are doing and ignore anything else......

Or as my helper said...while laying down visqueen under the cabin...
."There are things moving under here!"


"Don't look at 'em...and as long as you need to crawl out anyway...spread out the plastic on your way..."

"

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Have you thought about or tried wrapping with a heat tape?


I feel for you kyrat.  You situation is way worse than mine.  Mine is just irritating.

Our multi-story house is on a slab, so we have no supply or drain line freezing issues.  Only one supply line in a wall with direct exterior exposure:  the kitchen sink.  When it gets into the teens, we just leave the cabinet doors open so there is more access to room heat, just in case.  We've never had a problem.

Our gas heater condensation lines are another story.  There weren't any lines installed in the slab (I didn't know about the need, and apparently the slab guys didn't think about it either). When the HVAC guy was installing them (10-12 feet along the middle of the ceiling of the uninsulated garage, 12 feet to the wall, 10 feet down the wall then out) I said, "Won't those freeze in winter?"  He said they wouldn't because the water was warm.  This is the only house I've built, so I assumed the contractor knew what he was doing (Hey! Stop that laughing!), and I didn't argue with him.  I've since learned that "Arkansas is not known for it's craftsmanship."  I've also since learned that he should've just run the condensation into the our regular drain lines.

I've messed around with them several times, and have a working solution now, but it's kind of hokey. I re-routed them to make the lines as short as possible: combined them into one (we have two units), still in the garage ceiling but it goes directly to the side (wrapped in heat tape and insulated), out the soffet, and down an exterior pipe.  Even the heat tape didn't solve the problem. It will still freeze, just as you described, kyrat, layer by layer. In the winter I disconnect the 3/4" PVC exterior pipe, and put up a 4" drain line, angled away from the house (you have to walk under it) so ice doesn't build up on the deck.  When it's freezing, I whack it a few times before I go to bed to dislodge the accumulated ice so it won't build up and clog (it will).  I feel like redneck every time I look at it.

I know how to permanently solve the problem, but haven't done it because it's a bit of work, and I have a solution that works now.  I need to pull up the laminate flooring in an upstairs closet, cut into the sublfoor, and connect the lines to the shower drain, which is right there (and what should've been done in the first place).  It's pretty straightforward, but enough of a hassle that I can't bring myself to do it.  Plus, I have other things that need more attention anyway.

All that being said, I hope you get the lines cleared.  Be careful if you go out.  Take a space heater or something, and be careful with i, too.

----------


## kyratshooter

I got under there and found the heat tape had come unplugged.

I chased the line with a heat gun for a while until I realized there was only a 4 foot section that was frozen and the tape should clear it without me staying under the house at 12 degrees.  

That and I tripped the circuit feeding the power.  I realized I had three heaters, two lights and a heat gun on a 20 amp line.  I had to come out and unplug the non-essentials.  That was when I decided to let the heat tape do its work.  If it does not clear in a few hours I will go back under there.  The line is close to the crawl space door and not a big deal except for the prolonged lying on ones back and heating a pipe while slowly freezing the body.

If I have to go back under there I will have some kind of holder for the heat gun so I can aim it at the most logical spot and let it run without having to hold it.  Stick my hands in my pockets and keep them warm and lay there and wonder what the people with good sense are doing.

I think that when the temps get back up into the 40s I am going to get under there and solve this problem.  It is a simple matter of not having enough drop on the 20 foot line.  Might even be a dip in there causing the problem.

----------


## hunter63

The only thing I can think of that is worst....is thawing out a sewer line....know what is coming with it starts to thaw...and trying to time it so a rapid scuttling retreat allow you to get away....and not "catch you".

I'm glad I retired....

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Might even be a dip in there causing the problem.


The HVAC contractor was the "dip" that caused my problem.

Stay warm.

----------


## Graf

-11 not counting windchill

----------


## madmax

38 and drizzle.  I know it's not freezing to a lot of you but it's cold to us down here.

----------


## hunter63

> The HVAC contractor was the "dip" that caused my problem.
> 
> Stay warm.


Didn't see where you talked about a condensate pump?.....
Has a reservoir when filled "pumps" the water out....like 12 0z at a time.

Line may freese....but you can pump "up" to get to a drain if you need to...
Used a lot of these....

https://www.grainger.com/product/2P350?cm_mmc=PPC:+Google+PLA&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!509  16694077!!!g!82166659677!&ef_id=WH6TrgAAAWK-jp9Y:20180103152641:s&kwid=productads-adid^50916694077-device^c-plaid^82166659677-sku^2P350-adType^PLA

There are a lot of hacks out there.....
got a call from a bank...had been "dinged" by the Health Department for having a condensate drain run out a ceiling....to a water fountain'.....plastic tubing just laying in the drain part....so was right by your face while getting a drink....

Had to go up into the ceiling and found a 8" PVC roof drain about 6ft away......ran it to there.

Up to 14 degrees and windy......gonna put my shorts on........NOT

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Didn't see where you talked about a condensate pump?.....
> Has a reservoir when filled "pumps" the water out....like 12 0z at a time.
> 
> Line may freese....but you can pump "up" to get to a drain if you need to...
> Used a lot of these....


I thought I was getting too detailed as it was.

There is a condensate pump for our first-floor unit.  It's the one that really should've had a drain through the slab.  It messed up once, but I caught it before it soaked too much of the laminate underlayment/padding.

The second-floor unit just drains by gravity.  Both lines were run next to each other.

----------


## kyratshooter

Hallelujah!

43 at noon and everything is thawed.  Water is flowing both in and out!

I have been out and about and it feels like 70 degrees out there. 

I was going to install more heat tape but there is none to be had anywhere, at any price.  I just hope that what I have will work and prevent another freeze up now that it is plugged in.

----------


## Phaedrus

Yeah,  it's 44 today, feels like 74!

----------


## hayshaker

i don'd miss running water to the cattle
when the waterer froze up in 50below weather.

----------


## Rick

The furnace decided today was the day for rest. Had to have my HVAC guy swing by. Had a low voltage fuse give up the ghost. I knew that blank thermostat was bad juju. All better now. At least it wasn't -10. That propane fireplace came in mighty handy. I kept thinking man, I've got a case of Kyrat itis. I'm getting cold. Then I realized it was only 62 in the house. That's when I checked the thermostat and found it blank. Nothing good can come of that I'll tell ya.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah,  it's 44 today, feels like 74!


It was 74 today - 80 by Friday.  Of course, I'll be camping in the mountains where it should be in the 20's and below.

----------


## hunter63

> The furnace decided today was the day for rest. Had to have my HVAC guy swing by. Had a low voltage fuse give up the ghost. I knew that blank thermostat was bad juju. All better now. At least it wasn't -10. That propane fireplace came in mighty handy. I kept thinking man, I've got a case of Kyrat itis. I'm getting cold. Then I realized it was only 62 in the house. That's when I checked the thermostat and found it blank. Nothing good can come of that I'll tell ya.


You would be surprised on how many "programmable T-stats" just need batteries....used to carry them....
Change them out after seeing the "battery" symbol...restart and program...then give them a bill for $130 bucks.

----------


## kyratshooter

> It was 74 today - 80 by Friday.  Of course, I'll be camping in the mountains where it should be in the 20's and below.


There is another system on the way through Crash, if you are up in the mountains it might get bad.


BTW, my guy at the local hardware store called and told me he had some heat tape in.  I got another 12' section and spent the afternoon under the sack rearranging the part that was already there and adding the new.  I also cut some pipe and straightened some dips. I used mostly rubber connectors since it still is not warm enough for PVC cement to set properly.  

Tell you what, a saws-all with a fine tooth blade is a handy device when you are cutting pipe in a crawlspace.  Zips through PVC like it was not there and works even when you are laying flat on your back with only a foot of clearance.  

We still have plenty of cold weather ahead so I am glad to get this done, and to have a day warm enough that I do not feel I am in danger from frostbite while doing it.

----------


## crashdive123

> There is another system on the way through Crash, if you are up in the mountains it might get bad.


It looks like Thursday and Friday could be "challenging".  Should be interesting.....and hopefully fun.

----------


## Rick

Mine is battery back up only. It is 24v fed. The batteries were bad so I replaced them but the fuse on the low voltage side was blown too. He's coming back today. Blank screen = bad juju.

----------


## kyratshooter

You better get those batteries in there cause there is another round on the way!

We get the snow from the Colorado low this weekend and then an Alberta Clipper comes through early next week.

It's officially winter.

----------


## hunter63

> Mine is battery back up only. It is 24v fed. The batteries were bad so I replaced them but the fuse on the low voltage side was blown too. He's coming back today. Blank screen = bad juju.


Any solution yet?

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah. He got me fixed up. There was a wire laying against the frame on the heat pump. I guess vibration had rubbed the insulation. When it went into defrost mode AND it was wet it would trip the low voltage breaker. He cut out the rubbed spot and placed a wire nut on it. Presto, no more problems. $88 bucks. I have no complaints.

We have another round of crap weather coming in tonight. It's raining now and that's supposed to turn to freezing rain then snow. 57 now and it will be 26 tomorrow.

----------


## hunter63

> Oh, yeah. He got me fixed up. There was a wire laying against the frame on the heat pump. I guess vibration had rubbed the insulation. When it went into defrost mode AND it was wet it would trip the low voltage breaker. He cut out the rubbed spot and placed a wire nut on it. Presto, no more problems. $88 bucks. I have no complaints.
> 
> We have another round of crap weather coming in tonight. It's raining now and that's supposed to turn to freezing rain then snow. 57 now and it will be 26 tomorrow.


Cool....Glad that's all it was....
Those low voltage shorts can be hard to find.....
Had one that would run in.. heat..and....cool... at the same time...was next to a new drywall, wall.
Was a drywall screw went thru the insulation on the T-stat wire...shorting it out.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I had visions of a bad compressor or the ever so rare gizmoid circuit card that runs $1200 and has to be ordered direct from the factory in Brunei. But Dave treats me pretty good. Local guy been in business for umpteen years.

----------

